# Benning Report on Ranger School



## Ravage (May 26, 2010)

A short docu about earning the Tab


----------



## 8'Duece (May 26, 2010)

Great videos, but I just wish the bitch and fag doing the reporting we'rent scripted.  It sounds gay.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 6, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Great videos, but I just wish the bitch and fag doing the reporting we'rent scripted.  It sounds gay.


 agreed
looks like a challenge and a half


----------



## Joshua Epps (Mar 11, 2017)

Good info. Thanks @Ravage


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2017)

Joshua Epps said:


> Good info. Thanks @Ravage



He hasn't been around in over a year, and for good reason (though no one would expect you to know that backstory).


----------

